# [Eclipse] Invalid project description ?



## DEvent (23. Jul 2007)

Hallo
ich kriege seit einiger Zeit eine komische Fehlermedlung von der IDE wenn ich z.B. eine externe Jar hinzufuegen will, oder einfach die Projekt-Einstellungen aendern will.



> Invalid project description.
> /media/daten/devent/Workspace/Gsuhr overlaps the location of another project: 'Gsuhr'



Wenn ich die .classpath manuell aendere (also eine jar hinzufuege), dann geht alles, aber ich kann es eben nicht in der IDE aendern. Ich habe wirklich nicht die geringste Ahnung wie ich den Fehler beheben soll. Ein anderes Project mit diesem Namen habe ich nicht.

Ich benutze Subversion fuer die Versionskontrolle, vielleicht hat es etwas damit zu tun?

mfg devent.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jul 2007)

Das Subversion Plugin kann definitiv Teil des Problems sein.
Starte Eclipse mal mit dem clean Parameter. Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## DEvent (24. Jul 2007)

Hat irgendwie gar nichts genuetzt, bis auf paar unverstaendliche Fehler. Z.B. der Fehler dass das Projekt nicht kompeliert werden kann, bis ein anderes Projekt kompeliert wurde, aber das andere Projekt war eigentlich schon kompeliert.

Naja ich glaub ich werd damit leben bis das Projekt ferdig ist und dann versuchen alles zu loeschen, bis auf den Quellcode und dann ein neues Projekt erstellen und den Quellcode dann importieren.

Wenn ich die .project loesche, kann ich dann irgendwie das Projekt in eclipse importieren, ohne aerger mit SVN zu bekommen?


----------

